# Things to do in the U.P.?



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I am interested in taking the family to the UP the beginning of July. I have a 6and 9 year old that enjoys the outdoors. I kinda want to stay to the east side of the UP due to time and gas for traveling. One of the places I want to go is the Soo Locks and the Ship Wreck Museum (the family is into Great Lakes Shipping). I don't really want to do the Mackinac Island thing, I just want a few more things that the kids might enjoy. Any good places to rent boats and go fishing for a few hours? Any good places to take the kids to get a look at a bear, wild or cage? Stuff like that. Thanks for any advice !!!


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

There is a bear zoo north of Newberry, can't think of the name of it right now, plenty of bear, Taquamenon falls.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Somebody else was telling me about a bear zoo, but they didn't know the name either, thats kind of why I brought it up in my post. I will have to look into that more. The falls is another place I would like to go.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Oswalds Bear Museum


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Lower Tahquamenon Falls. You can hike down to an area and they have row boats you can use to get over to the island that goes around the falls. Kids might like rowing over. Years ago we did the falls, ship wreck museum, and locks in 1 day.


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

There is a pretty cool Zoo called Garlyn's. Travel West on US-2 about 30 miles west right after you cross the bridge. It is quite small but pretty nice.

As far as renting a boat you can go to Brevoort Lake (also off of US-2) about 20 miles west of the bridge. Decent fishing and a nice lake.

Also on US-2 right around that same area there is a beutiful shoreline on Lake Michigan with very clean sand and nice swimming area that stretches for miles.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Anybody hear of Halfway Lake Resort, its located a few miles from Oswalts bear place, and seems pretty central to some of things you guys are talking about. Website seems like they have pretty reasonable rates and are on a small private lake. Just a thought.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

We camped at Muskellenge State park, has Muskelenge lake access and Lake Superior across the road. Not far from Grand Marai. You may also go to Munising for the Pictured Rocks, boat tour a little pricey, but very good.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Flyfish, unfortunately we do not have a camper, so where ever we stay it has to be a hotel or cabin.


----------



## north-bound (Nov 20, 2007)

the soo lock tour was cool. my kids all time fav. though is the kids museum in marquette.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Chippewa County Shooting Assn-Jul 13th-22 benchrest match-7 mi s of the Soo. Stop in Brevort at Gustavesons and get a smoked whitefish-a must.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

outdooralex said:


> Anybody hear of Halfway Lake Resort, its located a few miles from Oswalts bear place, and seems pretty central to some of things you guys are talking about. Website seems like they have pretty reasonable rates and are on a small private lake. Just a thought.


I have stayed at Halfway Lake Resort 2 times during steelhead season. The accomidations are nice but I felt they where a little pricey. The care takers\owners left a lot to be desired in the personable category. Also, the lake is simply a flooded swamp and is extremly shallow and doesn't offer the greatest fishing oppertunities.

The place to stay up there is the Deer Park Lodge, it is about 3-5 miles North of Halfway Lk. I stayed here for my 2nd time this year while steelhead fishing and it was another excellent experience. The accomidations are great, the hosts are very personable and will make you feel welcome. It is also much more inexpensive and is located on a fine fishing lake. They also have some nice boats to rent and docks to fish off of and the owners know what is going on with fishing all around and willing to share the info. They all so have convience store on the property that is very well stocked for anything you forget. Here is the link to there website http://deerparklodge.typepad.com/ 

Another thing to check out is the Mouth of the Two Hearted River. It is a beutiful site, a neat suspension bridge going of the river to Lake Superior shore and the rock hunting there is awesome. 

PM if you have any questions.


----------



## firetech (Apr 25, 2008)

We often camp at the mouth of the Two Hearted River and agate hunt on the beach there. Stop at the North Star bakery just west of co rd 500 on 123 for really good sourdough breads and cookies. Cabins are avalible at the Rainbow Lodge they also have canoe rents for the river. RBL also has a web site. In Grand Marias there is a museum and agate shop that are ok for a few minutes and also look for the giant Pickle barrel. West of Grand Marias is the Sable lighthouse and falls.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Jekart, thanks for the info, that was the feedback I was looking for. I am definately going to look into Deer Park Lodge.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Antlers restaurant in the Soo is a very entertaining place for the kids, adults too. Hundreds of mounts on the walls, good grub too, been a few years since I have ben there.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

My family and I going up for a week the end of June. We really planned on doing the toonerville train and trolley ride and the pictured rocks boat tour (I've heard great things about both) But being that gas $$ is gonna kill me I kind of replanned out trip to include more thrifty activities.

We plan on visiting Oswalds bear ranch, Whitefish point, Tahq. falls, "The Big Spring", hiking/sightseeing in Pictured rocks and Seney Refuge and doing a canoe trip on the two hearted river.

Ryan


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

when my daughter was younger (4-8) years old, we would let Mom go to sleep in the tent, and then curl up in a reclining lounge chair by the fire. watching the stars and telling our own made up stories. Once we spent the night holed up in our popup while one heck of a storm blew through. Great lightening show, trailer shaking, mom screaming, me laughing. Man I'd love to go back to those years for just a weekend or two.:lol:


----------



## gdwsr44 (Jun 17, 2008)

I work at the Soo Locks. The park area is well maintained and the ship viewing is also very nice. I would also recommend the muesum Ship Valley Camp. They offer a guided tour or just walk through at your own pace. I would just walk around on your own. The Soo has many decent hotels/motels in the general area.

If you need any info please feel free to PM me.

gdwsr44


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the info guys, unfortunately plans have changed and I won't be headed that far up. I will be staying below the bridge this year. Its not so bad, anything north of my house for a week is good


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Itchin' to go said:


> My family and I going up for a week the end of June. We really planned on doing the toonerville train and trolley ride and the pictured rocks boat tour (I've heard great things about both) But being that gas $$ is gonna kill me I kind of replanned out trip to include more thrifty activities.
> 
> We plan on visiting Oswalds bear ranch, Whitefish point, Tahq. falls, "The Big Spring", hiking/sightseeing in Pictured rocks and Seney Refuge and doing a canoe trip on the two hearted river.
> 
> Ryan


The two hearted is a good river to paddle, lots of portages though...but last time I paddled it was back in 92:lol: Hope they got it cleaned out!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's what we did last year

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194122&highlight=vacation


----------

